# American Hunter Feeders: Anyone Use them?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am looking into getting a hanging feeder and ran across the American Hunter brand and was curious if anyone had any experience with these? Let me know, good or bad. Thanks

lg_mouth


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I bought my dad a cabelas feeder. One that has the built in ladder to climb up to load it. He absolutely loves it. Deer and turkey everywhere.
ski


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish I could post pics the feeder that I built out of a 55gal drum. Works great and is maintence free. Someday I''ll get a digital and the knowhow to post pics. You can build a drum feeder for about 20 bucks.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Swan, is that a gravity type feeder you are talking about? I have made those before out of 55 gallon trash cans and they seemed to work okay. The deer were always real suspicious of them though. Extrememly jumpy.

lg_mouth


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep its a gravity type feeder. The one we have at the cabin has been in the backyard for 10 years, so they are probably used to it, therefore not jumpy at all. I have also had good luck with the gravity P.V.C. pipe type also. They only hold around 20lbs or so of corn though so you have fill them pretty often.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

for an inexpensive feeder take an aluminum trash can, cut a hole in the bottom and bolt one of those cabelas feeder motors to the bottom. fill with corn. might be a little jumpy at first, but once late season comes and snow is covering their food they dont care. we harvested a couple does last year in the late season 


oh yea take a ratchet strap and hang the feeder, before you fill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Feeders..... For a Good Price. The below site is all you'll ever need. It's Moultrie's Closeouts & Scratch & Dents.

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/catalog.aspx?catid=ScratchDentCloseoutsRefurbishedUnits


----------



## meatwad (Sep 29, 2004)

I have an american hunter hanging feeder that I believe is 30 gallons. I just lower it down every once in a while to refill and pull it back up. So far I haven't had any problems with it. I wish the lid didn't hold water but the contents do stay dry. It gets the job done.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I am going with the 50lb hanger in Bass Pro for $49.99.

lg_mouth


----------

